
MPAA: SOPA blackout is a "gimmick" - llambda
http://mpaa.org/resources/c4c3712a-7b9f-4be8-bd70-25527d5dfad8.pdf
======
mvanveen
Well, at least we can all agree that "it’s a dangerous and troubling
development when the platforms that serve as gateways to information
intentionally skew the facts to incite their users in order to further their
corporate interests."

Holy crap, did they just....?!

------
dangeur
The MPAA once again shows their desire to only make money.

